# getting  a 3.5'' lcd touch screen on a raspberry pi 4 to work



## volkinaxe (Dec 22, 2020)

i also cannot get it to conet to the in ternet


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi volkinaxe, 
lets get some baseline issues out of the way first, shall we?

First I would need you to go to the wireless settings. Please make sure that the SSID forr your Network is correct and that it has no underscore in it.
If it has, remove the underscore.

If this doesn't help. Please provide the contents of the /etc/dhcpcd.conf as your issue may be related to a faulty autoconfigured Network.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 22, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Hi volkinaxe,
> lets get some baseline issues out of the way first, shall we?
> 
> First I would need you to go to the wireless settings. Please make sure that the SSID forr your Network is correct and that it has no underscore in it.
> ...


aaaaaaaaa how  ?  if you know a good video on this send it


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 23, 2020)

Simply open a Terminal and type cat  /etc/dhcpcd.conf     

It would also be very nice to see the output of the ifconfig. Just type ifconfig in the terminal.

You can open a Terminal by using the search and typing Terminal, If you use the Widgets on the top left, you can go to Accessories -> Terminal.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Simply open a Terminal and type cat  /etc/dhcpcd.conf
> 
> It would also be very nice to see the output of the ifconfig. Just type ifconfig in the terminal.
> 
> You can open a Terminal by using the search and typing Terminal, If you use the Widgets on the top left, you can go to Accessories -> Terminal.


it sed that there is no fille or etc  that what you sed to tipe in        cat  /etc/dhcpcd.conf


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 23, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> it sed that there is no fille or etc  that what you sed to tipe in        cat  /etc/dhcpcd.conf



What image did you install?


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> What image did you install?


pi os 32 bit


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 23, 2020)

What was the result of the ifconfig?


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

also the modim is a 
Huawei​


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 23, 2020)

And please give me the output of the following command:

systemctl status dhcpcd


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> What was the result of the ifconfig?


i for got


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 23, 2020)

I suspect that your Raspi doesn't receive an IP Address or has a faulty DNS set as default. My suspicions go more towards the DNS now that the dhcpcd.conf is missing


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> And please give me the output of the following command:
> 
> systemctl status dhcpcd





https://imgur.com/a/Hqdms1Q


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 23, 2020)

Interesting. Looks like your system is not based on systemd

Edit: Spelling errors have been removed


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 23, 2020)

Try sudo service dhcpcd status . This should return running


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Try sudo service dhcpcd status . This should return running


it`s getting to late for me best to get some sleep


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 23, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> it`s getting to late for me best to get some sleep


Ok. Message me once you want to continue


----------



## zeroPony (Dec 23, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> https://imgur.com/a/Hqdms1Q


First of all, you should use `*sudo* systemctl status dhcpd` because only super user can run or stop services.
Second, you typed 'sytemctl' and 'ssystemctl' instead of *systemctl*.
Third, in terminal you can use autocomplete by Tab-key.

And take a look to official documentation.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> First of all, you should use `*sudo* systemctl status dhcpd` because only super user can run or stop services.
> Second, you typed 'sytemctl' and 'ssystemctl' instead of *systemctl*.
> Third, in terminal you can use autocomplete by Tab-key.
> 
> And take a look to official documentation.


 `*sudo* systemctl status dhcpd  did not do any thing


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Ok. Message me once you want to continue


i am back


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

got it to work now i just need to get the code for the  
3.5'' lcd touch screen​


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2020)

now i just need to get this to work


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 28, 2020)

can not get the driver to work for the  LCD Touch Screen


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 28, 2020)

this is the driver 




__





						ADrive | Online Storage, Online Backup, Cloud Storage
					

ADrive provides online cloud storage and backup solutions for personal, business and enterprise-level data. Manage, edit and share your data online with ADrive.




					www.adrive.com


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 29, 2020)

got the website from were the driver is from here 




__





						KeDei
					





					www.kedei.net
				



this is the  LCD Touch Screen Display  note this is the same seller i got it from 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5-LCD-To...0-RGB-For-Raspberry-Pi-4-Model-B/202772035667 
can any one make scnes of this ?


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 30, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> First of all, you should use `*sudo* systemctl status dhcpd` because only super user can run or stop services.
> Second, you typed 'sytemctl' and 'ssystemctl' instead of *systemctl*.
> Third, in terminal you can use autocomplete by Tab-key.
> 
> And take a look to official documentation.


hi there i am still trying to find out how to get the lcd to work can you help ?


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 30, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Ok. Message me once you want to continue


hay can i get some help ?


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 30, 2020)

at this pount i don`t know what i am doing 




    this is overcomplicated    now


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 31, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> hi there i am still trying to find out how to get the lcd to work can you help ?


Im sorry, I dont have the most experiences with LCDs on a Raspi. I can take a look though. Anything in particular you already tested?


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 31, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Im sorry, I dont have the most experiences with LCDs on a Raspi. I can take a look though. Anything in particular you already tested?


it`s ok i am just going to get one that dose not use a driver


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 31, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> it`s ok i am just going to get one that dose not use a driver  View attachment 97574


Interestingly enough it says "driver support for".


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 31, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Interestingly enough it says "driver support for".


??
what dos that men


----------



## St.Jimmy (Jan 1, 2021)

I assume the no driver needed is related to the connector. You still need a driver though.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 1, 2021)

St.Jimmy said:


> I assume the no driver needed is related to the connector. You still need a driver though.


what ? how ? i just had to  cancel  an  order. be coz of that if you know of one that dose not need a driver let me know


----------



## St.Jimmy (Jan 1, 2021)

volkinaxe said:


> what ? how ? i just had to  cancel  an  order. be coz of that if you know of one that dose not need a driver let me know


There are no driverless screens my friend


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 1, 2021)

St.Jimmy said:


> There are no driverless screens my friend


then what is this ?


----------



## St.Jimmy (Jan 1, 2021)

Displaydrivers are pre installed in retropie and Raspbian. Not on other OSes though


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 1, 2021)

St.Jimmy said:


> Displaydrivers are pre installed in retropie and Raspbian. Not on other OSes though


ok  thanks for the info


----------

